

Becoming Your Own Boss: Sounds Dreamy but... - cwan
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life/work/more-canadians-are-working-for-themselves/article1232858/

======
mbenjaminsmith
If a journalist can talk you out of starting something new, then, well...

